# How do I get this polaroid/vintage effect? Help! Pics Included.



## lover.mk (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi all! 
How would one go about getting this sort of effect in my photography? Is it a certain filter or shutter change? 
I love the look but have no idea how achieve it  I'd appreciate your expertise/suggestions!

This effect:













ETA: Images fixed.


----------



## gordon77 (Jul 12, 2007)

you have to log on to view these pics . . .


----------



## lover.mk (Jul 12, 2007)

^thanks for letting me know *gordon77*, all fixed !


----------



## manfromh (Jul 12, 2007)

They look like regular images shot on film. So just shoot film 
The first one has the yellow tone because it was shot without flash on film which is not tungsten balanced.


----------



## lover.mk (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks *manfromh *
the problem is I'm sure the photographer uses a digital camera, any idea how?


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 12, 2007)

well, as stated, that is just shot on film, first one without flash (the lack of a filter makes it quite warm), second one with flash.


well, I do get similar images digitally ... can you post an image that you took digitally and think it looks different?


----------



## gizmo2071 (Jul 12, 2007)

looks like straight forward indoor shots without having the White balance set properly....


----------



## lover.mk (Jul 12, 2007)

These are from the same camera and photographer (source: theskullset)


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 12, 2007)

Well, but why don't you just post YOUR pictures, so we can see the difference and tell you how to achieve the same effect.

oh, and BTW, most of those images are .. well .. not too impressive for me, but that is a different story and mainly refers to composition, not to colours and exposure.


----------



## JIP (Jul 12, 2007)

The last few just look like normal snapshots to me.


----------



## lover.mk (Jul 12, 2007)

They're definitely not art and they aren't anything *but *snapshots, so I agree with you when you shun them.
I'm just curious as to how they took the photos like this (ie. that vintage lack of quality effect) with a digital camera.

Thanks for the snippets of advice, I might consider just using film or playing around with the white balance


----------



## Alpha (Jul 12, 2007)

Vintage = Lack of quality.

I'm gonna write that one down.


----------



## Don Simon (Jul 12, 2007)

_If_ those first two were taken with a digital camera (because it looks to me like they were shot on film and then the prints scanned)... then the way to achieve that "lack of quality" would be to raise the ISO and set the wrong white balance.

(Oh, and don't forget to use direct flash for that classic red-eye effect too)


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 12, 2007)

lover.mk said:


> They're definitely not art and they aren't anything *but *snapshots, so I agree with you when you shun them.
> I'm just curious as to how they took the photos like this (ie. that vintage lack of quality effect) with a digital camera.
> 
> Thanks for the snippets of advice, I might consider just using film or playing around with the white balance



- well, raise ISO (which gives you some "grain" effect). If you want it to look more like real grain (since increasing ISO also gives a lot of colour noise which looks different from grain), then use a grain filter in post processing.

- get the white balance wrong on purpose

- use a horrible on camera flash

- try not to compose the image too well


that would be my recipe


----------



## Digital Matt (Jul 12, 2007)

In the process of learning to take _good_ photos, you will undoubtedly take your own _bad_ photos such as these.


----------



## lover.mk (Jul 12, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> - well, raise ISO (which gives you some "grain" effect). If you want it to look more like real grain (since increasing ISO also gives a lot of colour noise which looks different from grain), then use a grain filter in post processing.
> 
> - get the white balance wrong on purpose
> 
> ...


 

Thanks so much for your help (& patience because it's clear that you think these pictures are complete rubbish, but that's the effect I'm after!) *Alex_B* and *ZaphodB .*

Cheers for the 'recipe'! I'll be cooking up some dodgy photographs post haste


----------



## selmerdave (Jul 12, 2007)

Also use cheap print film, maybe Gold 400 or 800.

Dave


----------



## jon_k (Jul 13, 2007)

lover.mk said:


> Thanks so much for your help (& patience because it's clear that you think these pictures are complete rubbish, but that's the effect I'm after!) *Alex_B* and *ZaphodB .*
> 
> Cheers for the 'recipe'! I'll be cooking up some dodgy photographs post haste



Cool stuff can be had post processing too. Get adobe photoshop and try Aly's Vintage and Professional Retro actions.


----------



## Mike_E (Jul 13, 2007)

You could try the alien skin plug-in called exposure also.

The real question is where you get that chair!

Mike


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Jul 13, 2007)

Recently I saw some advertisements shot in this style in a fashion magazine.  Grainy, on-camera flash, washed out skin tones, and weird white balance--on purpose.  Very low-fi chic.


----------



## selmerdave (Jul 13, 2007)

American Apparel?


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Jul 14, 2007)

American Apparel does it too!  I love their ads.  The one I was thinking of was something more girly-girl, I just can't remember what it was.  Now it's going to drive me crazy.


----------



## lover.mk (Jul 15, 2007)

Aquarium Dreams said:


> Recently I saw some advertisements shot in this style in a fashion magazine. Grainy, on-camera flash, washed out skin tones, and weird white balance--on purpose. Very low-fi chic.


 
That's the plan *Aquarium Dreams*! 

Magazines with slightly more avant garde fashion themes like Nylon, Cream, Russh, Oyster..etc could very likely be the mag that you're thinking of!


----------

